#ubuntu-toolchain 2006-01-16
<infinity> fabbione: The next glibc upload will be in an hour or two.
<infinity> fabbione: I'll warn you before I do it.
<infinity> fabbione: Oh, wait.  I should read more closely.  You got it done ages ago.  I won't warn you. :0
<fabbione> infinity: i have it all ccached :)
<fabbione> just go ahead and do it
<infinity> Oh, I changed a base type header, so your whole cache will probably invalidate.
* infinity wishes he could see panic over the internet.
<infinity> (Kidding, by the way)
<fabbione> i will never believe something like that :)
<fabbione> but i need to flush my ccache anyway
<fabbione> the 40GB partition allocated to it is almost full
<infinity> Hey, even fixing a typo in a header that almost everything includes (in)directly will invalidate your whole cache.
<infinity> ccache is fun that way.
<fabbione> yeah i know
<infinity> And I'm sure I can find a typo that needs fixing. :)
<fabbione> i am sure i can find something that wants to enter your deepest holes :P
<infinity> Oo, I hope it's pumpkin pie.
<fabbione> you wish :)=
<infinity> Man, glibc has way too many passes on i386...
<infinity> I probably have time to write a best selling novel while this compile is happening.
<fabbione> infinity: jbailey was setting a concurrency level to 500 and it took only 4 minutes to build
<fabbione> (on ronne)
<fabbione> so perhaps you might want to give it a shot?
<infinity> <shrug>.. I have other stuff to do anyway, so I don't really care.
<infinity> And I'd prefer to keep all the building happening on machines/chroots I have complete control over, since this is a bootstrap build.
<doko> why on i386 and powerpc?
<infinity> Err, s/i386/amd64/ ... I'm passing out in the heat here, forgive me.
<infinity> And yes, it takes twice as long to build on i386.
<infinity> But getting bad on amd64 too.
<infinity> (not AS bad, though)
* #ubuntu-toolchain  [freenode-info]  if you need to send private messages, please register: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
<infinity> Okay, one last test build and I upload.
<doko> infinity: still alive^B^B^B^Bwake?
#ubuntu-toolchain 2006-01-19
<fabbione> doko_: OOo2 on sparc is at dh_install
<fabbione> new toolchain and stuff did it
<fabbione> at least now i know i can build it locally :)
<lamont-away> doko_: so gcj-4.0 is ftbfs because gettext build-depends on libgcj4.0 (>4.0.1)... thoughts??  (ia64)
<infinity> doko_: Scratch the above, I already have the bootstrap in order.
<infinity> doko_: Also, fix your preinst/postinst bug that I just followed up on in Debian. :)
<doko_> infinity: hmm, I currently have in gcc-4.0-base a conflict to libstdc++ version with the directory, so that the old libstdc++ is removed before the new gcc-4.0-base is installed
<doko_> lamont-away, infinity: gcc-4.0 doesn't build on i386, needs fixing :-/
#ubuntu-toolchain 2006-01-20
<infinity> doko: It used to build, we're not the ones that broke it.. :)  (Yes, gcc-opt still needs to be fixed for -m32/-m64 stuff, but gcc-4.0 used to work around that just fine..)
<doko> infinity: I know. it's interesting that you feel guilty ;-P
<infinity> doko: ia64 seems all fixed now, and it's on its way to catching up.  Danke.
<infinity> lamont-away: ---^
<lamont-away> infinity: thanks mucho
#ubuntu-toolchain 2006-01-21
<lamont-away> doko: gcj-4.0/hppa (debian) doesn't like you (-7) 
<infinity> Are you sure sarti isn't going insane?
<infinity> Those bus errors don't look pretty.
<infinity> lamont-away: --^
<doko_> lamont-away: no sarti doesn't like me. fix it please
<lamont-away> well, as soon as kyle gets me something other than 2.6.12-64-smp to run there I'll do that.  You bitch at me for other reasons when I run 2.6.8....
<lamont-away> for the moment, it's "decide which packages you want to not build..."
<doko> infinity: wanna look at the rpm build failure? selinux related ...
#ubuntu-toolchain 2006-01-22
<infinity> doko: Mmkay,
<doko> infinity: I can ask pitti tomorrow
#ubuntu-toolchain 2010-01-20
<lamont> doko_: btw, killed and requing ppc/gcc-snapshot - I need the machine, and that build will take more than my window
<doko_> lamont: ppc? should be armel ...
<lamont> doko_: no, should be ppc.  I need to do some stuff on both adare and roos
<doko_> lamont: ahh, fine. did think about the manual build 
<lamont> armel is so "after london sleeps"
<lamont> doko_: expecting a backlog, so I have gcc-snapshot queued at the end of main, ahead of universe, for when things come back
